#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Πλαίσια μεγάλων ανοιγμάτων με αραιό κάνναβο

## plo

Έχω ένα θεματάκι με τη μελέτη μιας μεταλλικής κατασκευής που με προβληματίζει εδώ και μέρες και παρόλο που έχω καταλήξει κάπου, συνεχίζω να έχω κάποιες αμφιβολίες, μιας και δεν το έχω αντιμετωπίσει ξανά και ομολογώ πως οι δικές μου γνώσεις και εμπειρία μάλλον δεν με καλύπτουν 100%. Θα ήθελα, εάν κάποιος συνάδελφος μπορεί να αφιερώσει λίγο χρόνο, για μια δεύτερη ή και τρίτη γνώμη να απαντήσει θετικά στο post και μετά να ανεβάσω τα δεδομένα της μελέτης για συζήτηση.

----------


## plo

Λοιπόν να γίνω

Οι περιορισμοί της μελέτης είναι:
Φορέας ολόσωμος, 2 διαδοχικά πλαίσια ανοίγματος 23500 το καθένα, κλίση 10-11 μοίρες, ύψος υποστυλωμάτων 5μ, απόσταση μεταξύ των πλαισίων 13000 (2 πλαίσια μόνο).
Λύση μέχρι τώρα:
Τεγίδες ανά 1.3-1.5μ (HEA 240-260)? ,δοκοί HEA400, υποστύλωμα HEB400, ελκυστήρας 2U140 στο ύψος της ενίσχυσης δοκού υποστυλώματος με 3 αναρτήρες από 2L60.5

----------


## plo

Δυστυχώς αποκλείεται, στη μέση (εκθεσιακός χώρος) στις πλευρές μπορώ  και όντως τοποθέτησα για να μειώσω το μέγεθος των μηκίδων

----------


## plo

τα μεγέθη είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερα από ότι έχω αντιμετωπίσει μέχρι σήμερα και ως εκτούτου δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος και την ακρίβεια και την ασφάλεια των υπολογισμών μου. 

Ερώτηση: Με τα αντιανέμια στέγης τι γίνεται?

----------


## plo

> Αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα.


Δύο U 140 κολλητά πλάτη με πλάτη με λάμα 2cm ανά 50-80cm




> Δικτύωμα γιατί δεν κάνεις? Και τον φορέα και τις τεγίδες


Για τον φορέα, αποκλείστηκε από τον πελάτη και τον κατασκευαστή μαζί. Ο λόγος. Η συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή έρχεται σε συνέχεια μιας άλλης( επέκταση)

----------


## plo

Τεγίδες δικτύωμα... δεν το είχα σκεφτεί. Θα προσπαθήσω να ανεβάσω μια εικόνα. Βεβαία δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ και δεν έχω ιδέα πως κατασκευάζονται  

http://ifile.it/6tu9lwp/metalliko.wmf

----------


## plo

πως γίνονται τα τελάρα;

----------


## plo

Μάλιστα.... δεν είναι κακή η λύση με τις τεγίδες-δυκτίωμα, μένει να δούμε κατά πόσο είναι εύκολα υλοποιήσιμη. Οκ και με το τελάρο το βρήκα. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## plo

Την τεγίδα-δικτύωμα την έφτιαξες όπως δείχνει το βιβλίο, με σίδερο ή προτίμησες γωνιές?

----------


## plo

Οκ ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για την άμεση βοήθεια. Οι απόψεις ήταν πολύ χρήσιμες και με βοήθησαν να ξεκολλήσω.

----------


## plo

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι. Σιώπησα για λίγες ώρες, εργαζόμενος πάνω στη μελέτη με τα καινούρια δεδομένα που προέκυψαν μετά την βοήθειά σας ( και ένα μικρό διάλειμμα για φαγητό και ξεκούραση) και επέστρεψα να ανακοινώσω που κατέληξα. Θα χρησιμοποιήσω τεγίδες IPE 270 με αντηρίδες προκειμένου να περιορίσω το άνοιγμα τους από 13μ σε 11μ και ταυτόχρονα να προσφέρω και πλευρική στήριξη στο κάτω πέλμα του ολόσωμου ζυγώματος.
Αύξησα λίγο την απόσταση μεταξύ των τεγίδων από 1,3-1,5 σε 1,8-1,9 (βγαίνουν αλλά μήπως είναι πολύ :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: , χρησιμοποίησα το πολύ χρήσιμο TIP του συνάδελφου  rigid_joint για τη μόρφωση των αντιανέμιων συνδέσμων στέγης (τελάρωμα) , κράτησα τον ελκυστήρα και τους αναρτήρες (αν και διαπίστωσα ότι δεν τον πολυεμπιστεύεστε , όχι άδικα αν θέλετε και τη δική μου γνώμη), πήγα σε διατομή IPE για τις δοκούς και τέλος...... τσίμπησα λίγο τα φορτία προς τα κάτω. Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς τη λύση με τις τεγίδες δικτυώματα αν και τη βρήκα εξαιρετική, την απέφυγα λόγω πιθανών αβεβαιοτήτων  στην κατασκευή και λόγω έλλειψης δικής μου εμπειρίας.Θα την δοκιμάσω σε κάποια κατασκευή στο μέλλον σίγουρα.

----------


## plo

> IPE270 για 11m και αύξησες και τη μεταξύ τους απόσταση; Μήπως είναι μικρή; Σου βγήκε ο έλεγχος λειτουργικότητας; Στην εγκάρσια διεύθυνση τι έβαλες;


4 ντίζες, βγαίνει οριακά




> τεγίδες/1.90 θεωρώ ότι είναι μεγάλη απόσταση. Επίσης εδώ θα πρέπει να ληφθεί υπόψιν (αν δεν λαμβάνεται αυτόματα από το πρόγραμμα) το c2 του πλαγιοστρεπτικού


Είναι πράγματι μεγάλη, απλά προσπαθώ να έχω ζυγό αριθμό ανοιγμάτων ανάμεσα στις τεγίδες (με βολεύει για τα αντιανέμια) και να ελαφρύνω λίγο το ζύγωμα. Ισορροπία του τρόμου. Το πρόγραμμα λαμβάνει υπόψιν το c2.

----------


## plo

1.016

----------


## plo

METALCAD , αμφιέριστη

----------


## plo

0.941

----------


## plo

k=0.7 kw=1.0 iLT=3.352cm  C1=0.941 C2=1.016 C3=0.943 zg=13.5cm zj=0.0cm
L=220cm λLT=89.20 λLT*=1.03  καμπύλη=a  => xLT=0.754
kaz=1.00  kLT=1.00  (Λόγω N=0)
1*6134.2/(0.754*13365.3/1.10) + 1*47.6/(2666.1/1.10) = 0.690 <= 1

----------


## plo

Πρέπει να έγινε παρεξήγηση τα νούμερα που σου δίνω είναι από έλεγχο σε πλευρικό λυγισμό

----------


## plo

Ναι πράγματι... προσπαθώ να καταλάβω κι εγώ τι ακριβώς κάνει το πρόγραμμα

----------


## plo

Λίγο υπερβολικό το βρίσκω. Εδώ για άνοιγμα 5-6μ καθαρίζουμε με 120-140

----------


## plo

Αγαπητέ συνάδελφε θα πρέπει να κάνω μία παύση καθώς είναι αρκετά αργά και κάπως δεν την παλεύω άλλο. Το μυαλό μου δεν είναι καθαρό. Εκτιμώ πολύ αυτό που κάνεις (δηλ. κάθεσαι και ασχολείσαι με το δικό μου θέμα) και δεν θα ήθελα να εκ λάβεις την πρότασή για παύση αρνητικά. Ελπίζω αύριο να μας δοθεί η ευκαιρία να συνεχίσουμε.

----------


## plo

Τελικά είναι παράληψη του προγράμματος. Επικοινώνησα μαζί τους και θα το διορθώσουν.

----------


## plo

Όχι αμφιέριστη, συνεχής ή GERBER. 

Μου είπαν ότι "είναι παράληψη που προκύπτει  από το γεγονός ότι για συνήθη ανοίγματα 5-6μ καθώς δεν είναι πολύ κρίσιμο και η πλειοψηφία των πελατών της ασχολείται με τέτοια δεν είχαν την ευκαιρία να τους επισημανθεί, να το δουν και να το διορθώσουν. Δηλαδή εάν επιλέξεις να γίνει ο έλεγχος της τεγίδας χωρίς πλευρικό λυγισμό (επιλογή checkbox του προγράμματος) αυτός ο έλεγχος δεν γίνεται και φυσικά δεν αναγράφεται στο τεύχος και άρα δεν το βλέπεις και άρα όλα καλά!!!

----------


## plo

> για κάτσε λίγο ρε plo, το καλά που το είδες?


"ειρωνικά το λέω"




> ο πλαγιοστρεπτικός δεν είναι πολύ κρίσιμος στις τεγίδες 5-6μ? και που είναι δηλαδή κρίσιμος?


λόγω PANEL, υποθέτω




> όταν λες δεν το βλέπεις αν το τσεκάρεις, και γω αν δεν κάνω έλεγχο σε πλαγιοστρεπτικό, δεν θα τον κάνει. Δεν χρειάζεται? Σαν τη στρουθοκάμηλο? υπάρχει αλλά λες δεν υπάρχει


"αναφερόμουν σε αυτά που μου απάντησαν" 




> και πως όχι αμφιέριστη? εσύ είπες


"για το παράδειγμα με την IPE 120 αναφερόμουν και όχι το αρχικό"





> το τι θα κάνει ο καθένας την τεγίδα του είναι δικό θέμα (αμφιέριστη/gerber/συνεχής). η ουσία είναι ότι είχαν μια χοντράδα στο πρόγραμμα, τα άλλα είναι δικαιολογίες τους


Το πρόγραμμα το έχω αγοράσει εδώ και 20ημέρες, τελεί υπό δοκιμή και έλεγχο. (Η εταιρεία αναφέρει ότι εάν δεν είστε ευχαριστημένος μπορείτε να το επιστρέψετε με πλήρη επιστροφή χρημάτων)
 :Cool:

----------


## brutagon

plo, ότι και να την έχεις, μην την κάνεις αμφιέρειστη με την καμία...
ή θα την κάνεις Gerber ή συνεχή...
όσον αφορά τις μηκίδες επειδή είναι στραμένες 90 μοίρες πάνε σε HEA...θέλεις ακαμψία και στον ασθενή από την πλαγιοκάλυψη...
Γιατί αλλιώς θα είναι σουρωτήρι από τις ντίζες που θα χρειαστείς

----------


## plo

> plo, ότι και να την έχεις, μην την κάνεις αμφιέρειστη με την καμία...
> ή θα την κάνεις Gerber ή συνεχή...


Δυστυχώς η κατασκευή αυτή έχει μόνο 2 πλαίσια, όποτε δεν μπορώ να κάνω συνεχή η GERBER.



> όσον αφορά τις μηκίδες επειδή είναι στραμένες 90 μοίρες πάνε σε HEA...θέλεις ακαμψία και στον ασθενή από την πλαγιοκάλυψη...
> Γιατί αλλιώς θα είναι σουρωτήρι από τις ντίζες που θα χρειαστείς


Θα τοποθετηθεί υποστύλωμα στη μέση και το άνοιγμα των μηκίδων πέφτει στα 6,50μ.

----------


## brutagon

φιλε με μπερδεύεις...
πόσα υποστυλώματα θα έχεις? τι εννοείς στη μέση? 
δεν μπορείς να κάνεις gerber πχ σε μέλος 10 μέτρων με εξωτερική στήριξη στα 6,5?
ανέβασε ένα μοντέλο του δομήματος σου να μη λέμε άλλα και να καταλαβαινουμε άλλα

----------


## plo

Έχω ήδη ανεβάσει είναι στο post14

----------


## brutagon

μπορείς να προσθέσεις 2-3 μετωπικά υποστυλώματα σε κάθε πλάσιο? Αν ναι, να βάλεις...
Γενικά καλό θα ήταν να μας πεις τι παρεμβάσεις και αλλαγές στο δόμημα σε παίρνει να κάνεις ή αυτό είναι το αρχιτεκτονικό και δεν αλλάζει...

----------


## plo

Καλή ή ιδέα με τα μετωπικά υποστυλώματα. Γενικά υπάρχουν αρκετοί περιορισμοί που μου επιβάλουν να κινηθώ στα πλαίσια αυτά. Όπως πχ ότι η συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή γίνεται κατ' επέκταση μια ήδη υπάρχουσας, και και πρέπει να εξασφαλιστεί η συνέχεια τους.

----------


## brutagon

οπότε φίλε μου, πες μας που θα έχεις πόρτες, τι πόρτες θα είναι αυτές...θα έχεις γκαραζόπορτες ρολό? αν ναι πρέπει να κρεμαστούν στα υποστυλώματα...γι αυτό σε ρωτάω και τη χρήση...θα καθορίσει τη θέση των μετωπικών υποστυλωμάτων τα οποία θα τα βάλεις στον ασθενή άξονα

----------


## plo

Είναι εκθεσιακός χώρος. Από τη μία πλευρά (σε επαφή με την υπάρχουσα, είναι σχετικά δύσκολο να τοποθετηθούν μετωπικά υποστυλώματα, καθώς το σύνολο των αιθουσών θα είναι ανοιχτό. Ίσως στα χωρίσματα των περιπτέρων.) Από την άλλη πλευρά υπάρχει απόλυτη ελευθερία, καθώς δεν υπάρχουν ούτε πόρτες ούτε τίποτα.)

----------


## brutagon

στην πλευρά των 47 μετρων δε θα βάλεις μηκίδες? πως θα στηρίξεις την πλαγιοκάλυψη? το αν έχει ή όχι πόρτες δεν θα σου καθορίσει αν θα βάλεις μετωπικά υποστυλώματα, αλλά τη θέση τους ή/και την απόσταση που θα έχουν

----------


## plo

Πλαγιοκάλυψη έχει μόνο στις δύο πλευρές των 13μ και στη μία πλευρά , την εξωτερική (την πάνω εάν είδες το σχεδιάκι) των 47μ. Σαφώς σε αυτήν την πλευρά θα τοποθετηθούν και μετωπικά υποστυλώματα και μηκίδες.

----------


## palex

Aπό ότι καταλαβα δεν σε αφήνουν να βάλεις μεσαίο στύλο αν εβαζες ενα ακόμα πλαισιο αναμεσα στα δυο στα 6,5μ.
Αν μπορείς να δουλεψεις και με αλλο λογισμικό, θα σου ελεγα να ρίξεις και αλλο πλαίσιο και το μεσαίο υποστυλωμα να το κανεις φυτευτό σε ενα διαμήκες δικτύωμα.
Το metalcad θελει προσοχή διότι δεν εχεις εποπτεία τρισδιαστατου μοντελου και βασίζεσαι καλη την πίστη ότι τα διάφορα κουμπακια που τσεκάρεις κανουν αυτό που γραφουν ότι κανουν στο μοντέλο.

----------


## plo

Δυστυχώς το ύψος του στύλων είναι αρκετά μικρό (4μ καθαρό κάτω από την ενίσχυση) όποτε λίγο δύσκολα να χωρέσω και υποστύλωμα φυτευτό και δικτύωμα σε τόσο λίγο ύψος χωρίς να μειωθεί υπερβολικά το καθαρό ελεύθερο ύψος του χώρου.

Και για λίγο off topic: Έχω και δουλεύω εδώ και χρόνια τόσο το AUTOSTEEL της CCS για απλά 2ριχτα βιομηχανικά κτίρια και το πλήρες πακέτο του FESPA (μπετά για μεταλλικά) για όλα τα άλλα. Πριν λίγο καιρό όταν προέκυψε αυτή η μελέτη (αυτή που συζητάμε εδώ αποτελεί ένα μόνο τμήμα της συνολικής η οποία αφορά σε εκθεσιακούς χώρους συνολικής επιφάνειας 3500μ2) σκέφτηκα ότι ένα νέο πρόγραμμα για μεταλλικά, πιο απλό και πιο γρήγορο από το FESPA και πιο εξελιγμένο και με περισσότερες δυνατότητες από το AUTOSTEEL και χωρίς να είναι υπερβολικά ακριβό θα κάλυπτε το κενό και θα έβγαζε σχετικά γρήγορα τα λεφτά του. Και έτσι προχώρησα στην αγορά του. Προς το παρών δεν μου βγαίνει. Αλλά θα δούμε. 

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όλους τους συναδέλφους που ασχολήθηκαν με το θέμα που έθεσα και μου έδωσαν μερικές πολύ καλές ιδέες και τελικά τη σιγουριά ότι αξίζει να είσαι μέλος ενός τόσο αξιόλογου φόρουμ και λίγο περισσότερο απ'όλους τον συνάδελφο rigid joint ο οποίος ασχολήθηκε λες και ήταν δικό του. Θα επανέλθω κάποια στιγμή να ενημερώσω για την κατάληξη.

----------


## plo

Να'μαστε πάλι.
Ακόμα δεν καταλήξαμε αλλά βρήκα στο δίκτυο μια μορφή που ταιριάζει γάντι και εξυπηρετεί και τους αρχιτεκτονικούς περιορισμούς.
Νομίζω ότι μοιάζει με τη λύση που περιγράφει palex πιο πάνω.
Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς αυτή τη μορφή.Πως σας φαίνεται; Καμιά ιδέα για τρόπο κατασκευής και κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες;

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν την έχω εφαρμόσει.
Η εσωτερική δοκός θα υπολογιστεί ως αμφιέρειστη;

Δε θα ήταν καλύτερα να γίνει αμφίπακτη με τις κατάλληλες συνδέσεις ώστε να μειωθούν η διατομή της και το βέλος κάμψης της; 
Για να επιτύχεις τέτοιες συνδέσεις δεν είναι μια καλή λύση ο στύλος σταυρός;

----------


## plo

> προσοχή στη θεμελίωση


Θα φτάσουμε κι εκεί και ο θεός βοηθός.

Κατά τα άλλα σκεφτόμουν κάτι σαν αυτό.
http://ifile.it/i2dvukm

----------

